# SHUR KETCH II's GREAT DAY on the Edge Thu. Morn



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Been over six weeks since I have been out (weather, travel, etc.), so when Capt. Ed called and asked if I wanted to go out on the SHUR KETCH II Thursday Morning, I was drooling and eager!

Met up with Ed, Terry, and Skip at Sherman at daylight:










Only had 8 pinfish in the traps and no bait to be had in the bay or bouys, and initial thoughts were to try a new hole close in, but after chopping through the pass and getting past the tide line, water was so nice that we headed to the Edge.




























Hit the edge and tried drifting since current was minimal. Ed started off with some Mingo and Terry hooked the first AJ.




























We finally anchored up and Skip pulled in the first Scamp and Terry continued his AJ catch along with some Mingo. I caught this Tattler and Terry pulled in a Wassi(?, forgot the name - as usual).























































Largest AJ was 40" and 40#, although it felt a lot heavier. Tunas came in around 20#. Most caught on free lining cigs/live bait.























































Cudas and sharks were hot and heavy which was evident by the cut-offs and half-fish/heads brought in.



















The bite continued with more Kings and my first tuna (tks to Capt. Ed!).














































Since we couldn't close the box lid, called in for backup fish box, but by the time the tug got to us were were packing it in and getting ready for the smooth ride in.










Skip broughtthe only shark to surface.




























A pod(?)/large school of black porpoise came by heading east; babies leaping out of water, generally playing; must of been 100!










End of the day photo op:



















A beautiful day on the Gulf with a great bunch of guys! Life is wonderful....:usaflag :letsdrink


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job! I love to see a full box. Hard to do nowdays with all of the regs.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome!!!!

another great day on gom!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

WOOHOO!!!! heck yeah, ya'll had a hell of a trip>> AWESOME JOB<<:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job, those are some stud blackfins!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's!!! :clap

Nice to see the professional photographer back!!! :letsdrink


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

TAKE NOTE YOUNGSTERS: Old Guys Still Rule


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report, thats one fine looking box of fish.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dang, you guys killed the fish and those are definitely stud blackfins!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the blackfins, I want to try that soon! Good report


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Excellent job! can't wait to get out next week...

Jimmy


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job guys!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that's an amazing catch! Is this boat a charter?


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job guys. Those are some really nice blackfin. I hope we can get in on some that action soon.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice AJ's and Blackfins!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like everybody had a blast and also a great day to be on the water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like a good time was had by all.

Scott


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

nice catch :clap


----------



## KATHY II (Oct 3, 2007)

OLD GUYS DO RULE.

YOUR LOOKING AT COMBINED AGE OF AROUN 240 YEAR'S SKIP BEING THE WHIPPER SNAPPER, AND 80+ YEARS OF MILITARY SERVICE, ED BEING THE "OLD" ARMY GUY.

A GREAT TEAM AND GREAT FRINDS. :usaflag


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Forgot to mention that we all walked away with a bag of filets weighing about 20 lbs - BEAUTIFUL:letsparty


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet....Nice report.


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice box of fish! Always enjoy your reports.:clap:clap


----------



## Howie1eod (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I knew it was worth reading when I saw SHUR KETCH. 

Great job guys.


----------

